# Glass Tumblers



## monalisa (Sep 5, 2005)

Greetings: 
 As a fellow *digger * I am as frustrated as anyone when I am digging and finally grasp a find only to discover that the bottle is cracked or broken (not of my hand). 
 I realized that I would like to utilize my junk bottle pail for the good of all mankind. So I would like to tumble these many bottles and use them for decoration. This leeds me to tumbling the glass so I can possible use them for mosaic's.
 ??Does anyone have a proven glass tumbling method I could try??

 Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## WhiteLighting (Sep 10, 2005)

well if broken,then no use in tumbling.....

  try a good soap bath in the bucket,then some hydro peroxide..
  then clean out the pail and use "CLR/LIME AWAY" and use a stick or large spoon to stir so you dont get cut and let it sit for a day or 2 and add some water to the mix every day,..........

  then clean with warm fresh water till/clean as you can get it.....

 alot of people have been wantin broke glass/flow blue for mosaic/tiles.......


----------

